# Registration Question



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone know if I was to sign onto a dog, when the new owners would go into effect? Is there a place to do this online? Will I have to wait until the new certificate comes out to show a dog in a class that require an owner-handler or can I go ahead and enter such a class?

Thanks so much!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bumping up!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Are we talking AKC?
Was the dog owned by a "family" member before you were an official "co-owner"?
What classes are you inquiring about showing that require an owner to handle?


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Are we talking AKC?
> Was the dog owned by a "family" member before you were an official "co-owner"?
> What classes are you inquiring about showing that require an owner to handle?


Yes. AKC.

Nope. And sweeps for nats.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I know when you lift a dogs limited registration there is a date you add of when it was effective. I'm not sure about a transfer, I'd call AKC to be sure.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, I just hope there can be a way to rush the transfer.... I thought for some reason that if the AKC does not have the dog under your name on record, there was a way that you could attach a copy of the transfer form to your entries... Maybe I'm just imagining things ...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This is from the GRCA website.

_The handler of a Sweepstakes exhibit must be either the owner, co-owner, breeder or member of their immediate family as they are listed on file with the American Kennel Club as of the closing date for the show for which the Sweepstakes entry is being made._ 

So you would need to check with the AKC as to when you will be added as a co-owner. If not by the closing date, Sept. 26, then you would not be eligible to show the dog. If the paperwork has already been sent to AKC then I think you have a good chance to make it in time, but I would verify with the AKC.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok. Thanks. I sent AKC an email. I may call them.


----------

